# A few common birds in sweden.



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2009)

These are a few of the birds living in or near my garden. I suppose some are common in other parts of the world as well. Taking pictures of birds is a real passion of mine. I could sit all day watching them and taking pictures. 1 Wag tail 2. Tree sparrow. 3. Green Finch. 4. Linnet. 5. Great Tit. 6. Swan with one of her young. 7. Yellow  Wagtail. Kind regards Patricia


----------



## Rere (Jul 6, 2009)

These are absolutely awesome!!!! What did you use to capture them?


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! What a wonderful thread! Birds I don't see around here, AND they're super sharp pics with interesting poses and backgrounds. Great colours too. I really like all of them, but something about the second one makes it stand out for me. 

I look forward to seeing more of your shots.

(I just wish you'd left a 'line' between each pic, so they didn't all run together. Next time, eh?)


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice shots!  May I suggest you post the name of the bird above each pic in the future.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful photos, what patience you must have.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2009)

Rere said:


> These are absolutely awesome!!!! What did you use to capture them?



I have a Nikon D60 camera and a Nikon 300 AF-S f.4 and a converter Nikon 1.4 x. I also have a little hide out in my garden where I can sit and watch the birds and take the pictures. Often they come and sit in the appletree.
kind regards
Patricia


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Wow! What a wonderful thread! Birds I don't see around here, AND they're super sharp pics with interesting poses and backgrounds. Great colours too. I really like all of them, but something about the second one makes it stand out for me.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more of your shots.
> 
> (I just wish you'd left a 'line' between each pic, so they didn't all run together. Next time, eh?)



Thank you for liking my pictures. I shall certainly make more space between the pictures next time. 
with kind regards
Patricia


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> Very nice shots!  May I suggest you post the name of the bird above each pic in the future.



Thank you for liking my pictures. First of all I tried to put the names above each pictures but somehow I messed it up and a few pictures just disapeared but I shall certainly try better next time.
with kind regards
Patricia


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Beautiful photos, what patience you must have.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.
with kind regards
Patricia


----------



## Rere (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh how I (and probably many others here) envy your little "studio" hideout.

So, did you take the pics with the D60 and the D300 cameras? I have the Nikon D60 (among other Nikon DSLRs) and debating about getting a D300 or waiting to see what Nikon will introduce next.

I'll say it again. You do AWESOME work!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2009)

Rere said:


> Oh how I (and probably many others here) envy your little "studio" hideout.
> 
> So, did you take the pics with the D60 and the D300 cameras? I have the Nikon D60 (among other Nikon DSLRs) and debating about getting a D300 or waiting to see what Nikon will introduce next.
> 
> I'll say it again. You do AWESOME work!!!!!!



Thank you for liking my pictures.
I took them with  Nikon D60 I dont have a D300. But the lens is Nikon 300 AF-S f.4.  I am also waiting to see what is coming up from Nikon this autumn as I would like to have a camera that you can do a little bit more with than the D60. But I think the D60 is a very good camera.

with kind regards
Patricia


----------



## Rere (Jul 7, 2009)

Patricia,

Sorry, I confused your lens with the D300. Actually, you can do pretty much with the D60. The only thing it does not have is the EA auto braketing. 

I bought two great books on the D60 at Books-A-Million a couple weeks ago. And I'm learning lot more about this camera than I have from the manual that came with it. And they are much more interesting and clear than the manual.

You can probably order them from Amazon or someplace online. They are: _Nikon D60 (Digital Field Guide) by_ Dennis Thomas (Wiley--publisher), and _Nikon D60 _by Corey Hilz (Focal Press-publisher) Both cost $19.95 each. If you want them, am hoping you can find them where you live.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2009)

Rere said:


> Patricia,
> 
> Sorry, I confused your lens with the D300. Actually, you can do pretty much with the D60. The only thing it does not have is the EA auto braketing.
> 
> ...



Sounds really interesting. I shall get into Amazon and have a look.

kind regards
Patricia


----------



## Rere (Jul 8, 2009)

> Sounds really interesting. I shall get into Amazon and have a look.




I saw one of them on Amazon and it was cheaper than what I paid.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2009)

Rere said:


> > Sounds really interesting. I shall get into Amazon and have a look.
> 
> 
> I saw one of them on Amazon and it was cheaper than what I paid.



Sounds good.

Regards Patricia


----------



## fast1 (Jul 9, 2009)

very nice photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dwol (Jul 13, 2009)

Lovely photos Patricia, well done


----------

